# When to groom after spay?



## abbey

For those of you that had your little ones spayed, how long after could you give them a bath? Abbey has an appointment for spaying on June 20th and I made a grooming appt. for June 29th. Well, today I spoke with the vet's office and they said she can't have a bath for 14 days until sutures are taken out.







So, I called the groomer back and her next appt. available is July 12th. ~ That's going to be 10 wks from her last trim! Will her hair grow too long by then?! She doesn't need a trim on her face, neck, or chest because the last groomer shaved her and she still hasn't grown out from that! And I'm not worried about the bath 'cause I can bathe her myself ~ but I can't trim her hair!! Her hair is almost 3 inches long now. What should I do?







I don't want her to matt up on me after the spaying. I did buy the bless the beasts shampoo, if so. What would you all do? Thanks.


----------



## jmm

She definately should not be bathed for 10-14 days after her spay.


----------



## Chelsey

Can you get her groomed before the spay? Most likey she will have some matts after.
Chelsey had very bad matts ater because I kepted her in PJ so she could not get at her stiches. I got something called d - matt from the store. I don't know if you can get it online. I used that to take some of the matts out, as chelsey could not have a bath.
You could trim her down a bit yourself before you take her in. It, does not have to be perfect, just a little until she get the go ahead from the Vet to get groomed.
Don't worry she won't get to messy as she will be resting.


----------



## lani

I waited two weeks.


----------



## abbey

I would get her groomed before the spay but at the time I called June 29th was first available appt., now July 12 th is next available after Abbey's spay. After Abbey's first "terrible" grooming I contacted a friend who takes her dogs to this groomer to see if she would personally ask this groomer to take my Abbey, as the groomer was not taking any more "clients". She said "Yes, she would take Abbey because of my friend" so I am very excited! so I would hate to ask her to squeeze her in ~having not been there before and her being so nice as to take her! If she gets too long, I will just have to try and trim her!


----------



## Holliberry

I am having a catastrophy at work but I wanted to tell you how it went for me without reading all of the replies or getting too wordy (yeah right). I expected she would really be a mess, and knew I could not bathe her for two weeks. She had as much hair as a 6.5 month old could have, not short or anything. I bathed her two days before with my bless the beasts (I do love that stuff) so that she would at least start out fresh. It worked out really well. I was surprised how nice she stayed. She also wore a onsie alot so I brushed her a little each day and everything was ok







She hardly got dirty anyway because I wouldnt let her do much (and she didnt feel like doing much those first few days). I was so glad I did it that way!


----------



## Laceys mom

I had Lacey groomed two days before her surgery. Had her cut real short...too short but hair does grow back. I waited 14 days until I gave her a bath...she smelled a little. I stressed way to much before the surgery wondering about her hair...how much a mess I believed it would be. I was pleasantly surprised that her hair was in great shape and she wasn't really dirty. Just give her a bath and after wash her face and paws/feet and she should be okay.


----------



## mousern

Deni has an appointment to be spayed on the 10th. I plan to bathe her the night before and I'll use the pre-moistened bath towelettes to bathe her during her 2 wk healing. That way she won't be smelly and hopefully won't get to looking too dirty!


----------

